# Century Kompressor Sport Review



## Tacpayne

While at the Nationals I was lucky enough to pick up a Kompressor sport from Ryan at Hatteras Jack. I have been constantly wondering if I made the right decision on getting this rod instead of its big brother the Kompressor SS. I am new to distance casting and in the low 600's in distance. I have been throwing a standard Carbon Metal, and previously a Zziplex Primo. 

Now the review, Today is the first time I have threw since the nationals so I wanted to take it easy the first couple casts. First cast about half power not touching the mags, not really happy with the rod. I found myself wondering if I made the right choice or not, around 500. Second cast was a copy of the first, with an even more sinking feeling that I made a bad choice. The rod just felt Ok not really any feedback from the rod, my timing was way off and yet the rod didnt bite at all. 

Now it gets kind of intersting, 3rd cast powered up, about 550'. Timing was still off but the rod bit back a little, and gave great response. Felt like it had plenty of power to spare. The bite back from the timing was not painful to your joints like a SS or TTR would be. Now all the above casts were with a groundcast. I am starting to try and learn the x cast and pendulums, so the next couple of cast were x casts. First x cast 580' timing was pretty good, and got a good hit. THis is where I know I made a good choice. this rod was kinda like the quite kid in high school, let you pick at him a little, but if you hit him hes coming out swinging. The rod performed much better than I had anticipated, great response and recovered very quickly. Several more x cast went the same way.

Finally I went back to the ground cast and gave it all I had, timing was slightly off on one cast. The rod bit back a little, but again it was very enjoyable to cast. It let me know my timing was off, but it didnt kick my but like a lot of rods have before.

Final thoughts, this rod is perfect for me. I dont think I would label it a beginner rod, probably a intermediate rod. It has a firm tip, very close to the SS tip if not the same, but a softer butt section. I started with a Zziplex Primo, which has a C bend. The primo was good for a beginner, because it was very forgiving with timing, and let me focus on some more of my form, without beating me to death. It was kind of hard to tell my timing was off it was so forgiving though. The Kompressor is more of a J bend and a good bit more powerful than my Carbon Metal. I have bad arms and shoulders and the response of the rod, with out beating me to death was perfect to me. I have read on various other places that this rod has sent a 175g out to around 230m in the hands of Keith White I believe. It is a very capable rod and would probably make a great fishing rod. THis was written in teh spirit of Jeremy Schraders reviews, as they have been very informative to me. Anyone in the salisbury, NC area is welcome to come and take it for a test drive as well as my carbon metal.


----------



## Tacpayne

On a side note support our local business, in Hatteras Jack. Ryan was very informative and helpful in making my choice about a rod. He even pointed me in the right direction for some decent fishing holes last week at the OBX. Sometimes it is tempting to try and order overseas, but I havent had any experiences that matches the information that Ryan has provided me.


----------



## Kwesi W.

Chuck, nice review! I think the Kompressor is UNDERRATED.. I have never casted the S, but the SS is a lot of rod. I have even had people tell me they would like it as a Fishing rod, but it's too soft as a field rod.. LMAO The Kompressor line of rods are better suited for 95% of the guys using the TTR, but that's just my opinion. I went from the LT-14 to the Kompressor and got a Reality Check big time. I got better distance with the SS, but it has regressed my cast. At this point I am uncomfortable doing a full rotation, because when the rod locks up it's hard to maintain it during the cast. So i made the mistake in cutting my rotation by 40degrees. If I can get it back to what it was with that LT-14 i might be able to add another 50plus ft.. Keep up the good work..


----------



## Hudak

First off, too bad I don't live in the Salisbury area, I would love to throw that rod. But since you only invited those in your area, when I pick my Estuary up from you I will refrain. LMAO

Great review. I enjoyed reading it. Let me 2nd the notion of buying locally. I went across the pond to get my TTR. I got decent service from the shop I used. By the time rod cost, shipping, and duties are added up, realistically I believe Ryan would have been cheaper. It is important to make sure we support the local businesses. I will not over look Ryan again. That is the only regret I have about my TTR. Even if it cost me more to buy from him. You can not put a price on the help that he can offer.

Sorry Kwasi, I may not be able to load mine properly, but I sure do look sexy standing there holding it. LMAO!!!!

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne

kmw21230 said:


> Chuck, nice review! I think the Kompressor is UNDERRATED.. I have never casted the S, but the SS is a lot of rod. I have even had people tell me they would like it as a Fishing rod, but it's too soft as a field rod.. LMAO The Kompressor line of rods are better suited for 95% of the guys using the TTR, but that's just my opinion. I went from the LT-14 to the Kompressor and got a Reality Check big time. I got better distance with the SS, but it has regressed my cast. At this point I am uncomfortable doing a full rotation, because when the rod locks up it's hard to maintain it during the cast. So i made the mistake in cutting my rotation by 40degrees. If I can get it back to what it was with that LT-14 i might be able to add another 50plus ft.. Keep up the good work..


You are exactly right about the Kompressor SS. I have cast the SS, TTR, E1000, and others I cant think of right now, and the SS surprised me the most. I wasnt ready for the power it had when I cast yours at teh Nationals. I had heard the same thing you are saying and just expected something completly different. I think the softer but of the s compared to the ss is what makes the difference, not having them side by side to compare I cant say for sure, but the tip feels very close to the same. The softer but made it a little easier on me physically to cast teh rod, it is a pleasure to cast


----------



## Tacpayne

Oh and Robert I guess you could cast it, if you ask really nice though LOL


----------



## Hudak

Tacpayne said:


> Oh and Robert I guess you could cast it, if you ask really nice though LOL



I will tell you like I tell Willie and anyone else that offers that.... No, I don't need to buy another rod. Last one I threw that wasn't mine was Tommy's red ttr. 700' first cast, I had to have one. I mortgaged my wife, house, and field reel it feels like to get it. If you ever see me on "Divorce Court" on TV, you will know I threw someone else's rod again. LOL

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne

Oh yea failed to mention all casts were with 150g and a UM II, no reducer low reel style. The final ground cast were around 600'


----------

